# Leak from water tank - somewhere!



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a persistent and worsening leak which appears on the floor of the habitation area (B654). I have had new tap installed and new connectors to the tap - which made the leak worse and am now wondering if I have to replace all the tubings from the tank? Has anyone done this or resolved a similar problem? The leak appears near the door (and sometime drips from there when the vehicle is stationary) and in the morning, all the mats are soaked. Any advice?


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

On our van (614) the sink is above a set of drawers and by removing these you can get full access to under the sink and all of the tap connectors and piping. I would suggest something like this first as I would imagine that you have left a connectot loose or undone


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a similar problem some years back and it was a loose compression fitting, was it leaking before you replaced the new fittings? also are you plastic pipes metric, they will not take kindly to having imperial fittings, and visa versa, Done that just a thought. :roll:


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes it was leaking which was the reason for the new tap. Also had a new pump fitted which the mobile engineer I called out subsequently, said had been fitted the wrong way round; he also redid the connectors after which the leak was much worse. I imagine it is metric tubing but the connectors are clamped so would that matter? If it does, what is the solution? I actually think the water is coming out before it reaches the sink as there was no sign of it running back and it leaked before the tap was turned on - i.e. when it was parked. Isn't doing that now - maybe the water has to be at a certain level for it to happen.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

When we got our MH first time using it we had a leak! On investigation I found that the drain from the hob was connected to the sink drain and a bend was cracked. This only leaked when we were not level or lots of water wend down the sink. 

I think that when the water pump was fitted correctly the pressure would go up (assuming that as well as reversing the pipe connections it was also wired backwards). So that would account for the increase in leak. 

The good news is that it would appear to be on the cold supply to the tap. So I would say you need to get a good luck at the pipes coming from the tap and follow them. Prepare to get wet!! Wiggle the connections and I am sure you will find the source. When you find the source it may well be a connector. I would remove the connector and take it to a caravan/motorhome accessory shop and buy a new one. You should then be able to fix the problem.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to be so dim but how does anyone do that? Both the pipe from the tap and the one from the sink appear to go straight down under the floor. Travelworld have quoted me £75 p.h. to look for the leak but I was hoping for some user-friendly solution as I have just had to pay for the dreaded Fiat 5th gear problem which involved a new clutch as well  BTW does anyone have any experience of Travelworld service?

Gay


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If the pipes go straight through the floor without any joints other than at the tap and sink then I guess the problem is at the tap or sink end of the pipes. 
It's not really that skilled a job to trace a leak and repair. I think £75ph is probably a bit expensive for the skill level required. Do you know anyone who is in to diy? I would offer them a few 'beers' to have a look.

Failing that if you put your location in your profile or just post your location people might be able to suggest other people who can help?


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a thought.
Could you put some food dye in the fresh water tank and see if there is any sign of it leaking out. :idea:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Can't help with your problem but Dave Newell is not too far from Travelworld so maybe he can help you. I'm sure his fees will be much more reasonable.
Dave Newell

Lesley


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Bangel, I dont have a Hymer but I did have leak problems with my second-hand MH. I thought it was the water tank but in the end it was the Easy Crimp connectors on the water pipes. They cant be tightened and perhaps some water cleaning product had loosened their integrity.

I replaced all with screw type jubilee connectors and have had no trouble since. That is EVERY hot and cold water connector where ever it may be hiding. The last was behind the Tuma and needed the bed dismantling to get to it. 

good luck


----------



## bangle (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, guys - sounds as if there are several possibilities. I'm beginning to think that it might be quicker/cheaper in the long run to let Travelworld investigate as I have already spent money on a MH specialist twice without getting a result. I am in the Cotswolds so not all that close and always have difficulty being away from home all day but maybe I should bite the bullet. I'll report back on the kind of service I get


----------

